# OMG BFP after lap and dye!!!!



## verity c (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi all!

Had my lap and dye on 1st November, now 5 wks after my last af! Have felt a bit sick all week but work has been hectic and had no time to eat so i just thought i was hungary  

Anyway last night i got home from work and thought i would just do a test, to my shock 2 lines came up  I shot downstairs and showed my dh as 2nd line quite faint and he said definately there  

Repeated test this morning and got the same again and then i went shopping and got a clearblue digital and lo and behold, it said PREGNANT in big letters after about 30 secs!!  

Not getting hopes up yet as i have had 1 mc before so have only told my mum and you guys of course 

So please send me lots of sticky vibes!!

Love Verity xx


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

fantastic news hun congratulations

love lea-Anne xxx


----------



## wanna-a-buba (Nov 23, 2006)

Wow

Big crongrats  on your


----------



## Tilda (Aug 11, 2006)

Congratulations Verity!

Tilda xx


----------



## icky (Oct 6, 2005)

congratulations, fantastic news. I jope everything goes well

xxx


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Wow congratulations Verity, fingers crossed for a very healthy and happy 9 months

    

Sam xx


----------



## Hugs (Aug 1, 2006)

Hello,

Congratulations

Love
Hugs
xx


----------



## Lolly2 (Oct 5, 2006)

hello just wanted 2 say   and hope it all goes well


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## mandjane (Sep 21, 2006)

Great news. !Congratulations on your  . 

    

Amanda

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Congratulations!!



Happy pregnancy xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

hun...thats great news. Hope everything goes well.... 

xxx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Verity, congratulations!!!                 

It's great to see something that gives us girls hope, especially with it being after your lap and dye as it's something I know nothing about and think it may the next step for me. Gives me hope to see a post like this. And what a lovely surprise when you really weren't expecting it.

Good luck for a happy and healthy pregnancy!

Rosie. xxx


----------



## sweet kitty (May 15, 2005)

thats great news xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

Congratulations! Its always great to read happy things, gives us all hope!


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Congratulations and lots of               to you.

I really hope things go well.

Take it easy though, will you be getting an early scan?

Jo x


----------



## verity c (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi everyone!!

Thanks for all the lovely replies  

I currently remain pregnant (4 weeks 3 days ). Paranoia may be setting in as i have done several pregnancy test, including 2 clearblue digital, all which say i am pregnant!!  I think my hubby may kill me off if i come downstairs with any more pee sticks!! oh well  

The nausea has definately set in and i felt horrible yesterday, am a children's nurse and i kept having to shoot to the toilet and couldn't look at food until about 4 pm!  My lovely mate kept saying you have to try something to eat but its very hard when your tummy turns when you look at frosties of all things  

I am registering at my old doctors on tuesday and seeing a doctor then as i also have hypothyroidism so think i will need routine blood tests, don't know about an early scan but i would like one. I have been experiencing some lower abdo pain but no bleeding and i am assured this is perfectly normal (by hubby whos a gp) doen't help to put mind at rest though 

Rosie P.. Just to say my gynae did my lap and dye first, tubes clear and no noticable problems so sent me home with 3 months clomid (in my bedside drawer ) but said to me some women get pregnant after op as they are more fertile, due to cleared tubes dunno really but never thought it would be me!! 

Am trying to keep positive    Heres hoping for many BFPS for everyone

love verity xx


----------



## sootycat (May 2, 2006)

I have a lap and dye booked for early Jan, so hopefully this sort of good luck happens regulary!! Verity, good luck at the Dr's, all the best for a healthly pg.


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations  Wishing You Lots of Luck & Best Wishes


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Wow, congratulations Verity, that is brilliant news!   Look after yourself and enjoy it!  

love from Sarah xxx


----------

